# I am hooked!  (Pic included)



## fishndinty (May 1, 2009)

So I went out bowfishing with a friend last night.  HOLY COW!  I have fished all my life and NEVER had that much fun.  I shot 3, which is pretty good considering it was a slow night.  One of my kills was a carp that my host missed first...I lead him like a dove with a 20 gauge and smacked him from 20 yards!  

The guys I went with said the smaller gar I shot (bottom gar in the picture) was even more impressive, like I shot a hot dog 3 feet under the water 

Does anybody have a 40# Kingfisher bow they wanna get rid of at a decent price?  I HAVE to put together a bowfishing setup now, even if I can only go during the day for the time being.


----------



## Michael (May 1, 2009)

Go to any pawn shop for your bow. The type you want are any of the old round wheeled compounds like a Bear Black Panther or a Hoyt Rebel. You can spend several hundred dollars on a bow designed to kill fish, or you can spend $20 on an old bow and do just as well. Here's a pic of several of my loaner bows.


----------



## fishndinty (May 1, 2009)

Are those as good for quick shots though? It felt easier to snap shoot with the recurve.


----------



## sleeze (May 1, 2009)

fishndinty said:


> Are those as good for quick shots though? It felt easier to snap shoot with the recurve.



Its sure is fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, aint it?

I use a kingfisher and it does the job.  I would go ahead and get the 50lbs though.


----------



## Michael (May 1, 2009)

Recurves are lighter to hold all night, but compounds are easier to shoot thousands of times a night. Both are effective at snap shooting.


----------



## fishndinty (May 2, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Its sure is fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, aint it?
> 
> I use a kingfisher and it does the job.  I would go ahead and get the 50lbs though.




Thanks for the advice!  I don't know if I will ever rig a boat up for doing it at night, but I certainly will be a daytime bowfisherman from now on


----------



## redneckcamo (May 2, 2009)

pretty cool mann !!!...... sometimes pretty good deals on recurves can be had on ebay ......


----------



## Jarred (May 2, 2009)

Its easy to get hooked isn't it.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (May 3, 2009)

fishndinty said:


> So I went out bowfishing with a friend last night.  HOLY COW!  I have fished all my life and NEVER had that much fun.  I shot 3, which is pretty good considering it was a slow night.  One of my kills was a carp that my host missed first...I lead him like a dove with a 20 gauge and smacked him from 20 yards!
> 
> The guys I went with said the smaller gar I shot (bottom gar in the picture) was even more impressive, like I shot a hot dog 3 feet under the water
> 
> Does anybody have a 40# Kingfisher bow they wanna get rid of at a decent price?  I HAVE to put together a bowfishing setup now, even if I can only go during the day for the time being.



What do you all do with the fist afterwards? I have been wanting to go, but dunno what to do with remains...


----------



## Son (May 3, 2009)

*Hooked*

Good fertilizer for your trees... Unless you like to eat carp and gar.


----------



## Michael (May 3, 2009)

The gar are excellent table fare, just a pain to clean. Throw a bag or two of ice on them when you are done and I'm sure you'll find someone who wants them the next day.


----------



## redbaron (May 9, 2009)

Why kill it if you're not going to do something with it. Kinda seems pointless huh?


----------



## Hard Core (May 9, 2009)

gaxtreme said:


> Lawwwd... Not gonna start... Do some reasearch, for yourself, on what carp and gar, do to fish populations.... So at least you can TRY to start an educated argument...
> 
> 
> How may time's have you  swatted skeeters, or stepped on ants... and I bet you had no intentions of eating them either, huh?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 9, 2009)

Awesome trip!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (May 9, 2009)

Had my first trip this week too and I am hooked!  Me and my Son killed 20 in 2 hours Wednsday Evening.  The most fun I have had in a loooong time.


----------



## SWbowhunter (May 10, 2009)

redbaron said:


> Why kill it if you're not going to do something with it. Kinda seems pointless huh?


If the goal in most lake systems is to produce game fish, it seems some management of the "rough fish" is in order to help maintain balance. Not nearly enough rough fish are removed in most water bodies.  There is a finite amount of energy a body of water can produce...you can use that energy to produce  lots of fish or big fish, "rough fish" or "game fish". A good manager will have a balace. 
That being said I understand the knee jerk is to think if I don't eat it why kill it, but think of your role as a resource manager..it make sense that way.


----------



## lulabell (May 10, 2009)

sure is sweet


----------



## Michael (May 10, 2009)

SWbowhunter said:


> If the goal in most lake systems is to produce game fish, it seems some management of the "rough fish" is in order to help maintain balance. Not nearly enough rough fish are removed in most water bodies.  There is a finite amount of energy a body of water can produce...you can use that energy to produce  lots of fish or big fish, "rough fish" or "game fish". A good manager will have a balace.
> That being said I understand the knee jerk is to think if I don't eat it why kill it, but think of your role as a resource manager..it make sense that way.



90 to 95% of the fish we see at night are "rough fish". Yet the other 5 to 10% of game fish we see are plenty for the majority of those out fishing with rod and reel. Think of how much fun it would be for those rod and reel fishermen if we could reverse those averages.

P.S. Redbaron, I personnally try very hard to insure the fish I shoot are put on ice and delivered to those in need of fresh fish for food


----------



## GONoob (May 11, 2009)

SWbowhunter said:


> If the goal in most lake systems is to produce game fish, it seems some management of the "rough fish" is in order to help maintain balance. Not nearly enough rough fish are removed in most water bodies.  There is a finite amount of energy a body of water can produce...you can use that energy to produce  lots of fish or big fish, "rough fish" or "game fish". A good manager will have a balace.
> That being said I understand the knee jerk is to think if I don't eat it why kill it, but think of your role as a resource manager..it make sense that way.



What a great excuse to have fun.


----------



## redbaron (May 12, 2009)

SWbowhunter said:


> If the goal in most lake systems is to produce game fish, it seems some management of the "rough fish" is in order to help maintain balance. Not nearly enough rough fish are removed in most water bodies.  There is a finite amount of energy a body of water can produce...you can use that energy to produce  lots of fish or big fish, "rough fish" or "game fish". A good manager will have a balace.
> That being said I understand the knee jerk is to think if I don't eat it why kill it, but think of your role as a resource manager..it make sense that way.



I can see your point. But if you have a lot of "resource managers" out there wont that be a detrament to your soprt. I dont bow fish, but I love offshore fishing. It's different since the ocean is not comparable to a lake in terms of bio mass it can support. 

I was looking at it from a "why in the heck would you want some slimey, smelly fish all over your boat if your not sure what to do with them?" point of view. But I guess catch and relaese does not play in here.


----------

